

The Power of 10: Rules for Developing Safety-Critical Code (NASA/JPL) - ptio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Power_of_10:_Rules_for_Developing_Safety-Critical_Code

======
thomasrossi
the pointer rules are interesting, they make also difficult use after free
exploits I think, which is nice:)

